# My Studio Fix is too dark. How can I lighten it?



## seafox (Dec 6, 2008)

I hastily bought MAC Studio Fix Liquid in NC50. (I live in South Korea and it is rare to find any foundation for darker tones. It looked okay in the mall, but it was probably a bit too dark then, and it was the only dark color they had.) I am thinking I can buy a lighter shade online and mix the two? But I don't know which to buy. Also it is too red for me. I'm actually more yellow/gold. What should I buy to mix with it? Thanks.


----------



## Distinque (Dec 6, 2008)

When I do makeup on others that are lighter than me but with the same undertones I mix the foundation with moisturizer (I use Clinique Dramatically Moisturizing Gel) on the back of my hand. It makes the foundation more sheer and less pigmented. You would need to figure out how much moisturizer you'll need to have the foundation match your skintone. 

HTH


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 6, 2008)

U can return it most counters will take it back even if u opened it(just let them know it wasn't the right shade) and let them match you.


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 6, 2008)

******double post*******


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 6, 2008)

That would be hard to advise you on without seeing the foundation swatched on your skin in good lighting. Can you go back to the counter and have someone match you when you can take the time?

*>>>Make sure the artist picks at least 3 close shades and applies it in stripes (with a #242 brush or a cotton swab) at least a 1/2 inch apart so that your cheek shows between each swatch.  If is it applied over too large an area with a powder brush, it may blend somewhat and you could still end up with the wrong shade.  

After the artist applies the swatches, let them oxidize for about a minute or two. Liquid & powder foundations tend to go a touch darker after a bit.  Your body temp and the natural oils in your skin cause this.*

See pic below:

Notice how the one in the middle nearly disappears? That would be the match.





That's the best way. 

*>>>And make sure you go look at the swatches in natural lighting -even if you have to walk away from the counter with the mirror.*

You want to get foundaton right.

HTH!!


----------



## seafox (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought it in another city Glassy and I won't be back there for awhile so returning it is sorta out. But Distinque I have tried mixing it with my sunscreen and that's helped a bit. But if anyone knows what would be a "safe" shade to order for mixing or just to replace it I'd love to know. I'm thinking NC45 but it's so hard ordering online. In Becca's stick I wear Treacle and that's nearly perfect. Thanks everyone so far!!!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seafox* 

 
_I bought it in another city Glassy and I won't be back there for awhile so returning it is sorta out. But Distinque I have tried mixing it with my sunscreen and that's helped a bit. But if anyone knows what would be a "safe" shade to order for mixing or just to replace it I'd love to know. I'm thinking NC45 but it's so hard ordering online. In Becca's stick I wear Treacle and that's nearly perfect. Thanks everyone so far!!!_

 
You can exchange it at a different counter. Can you get to the same store (Macy's, Nordstrom, Bloomingdales etc...) you purchased it from?

or - 

You might even try calling ahead to any MAC location and tell them what happened.  Someone just may accomodate you.


----------



## Jinni (Dec 6, 2008)

It might be a better idea to just buy a foundation that matches. I'm not sure it's worth it buying another product to mix.

You might save it in case you buy a foundation that is too light.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_You can exchange it at a different counter. Can you get to the same store (Macy's, Nordstrom, Bloomingdales etc...) you purchased it from?

or - 

You might even try calling ahead to any MAC location and tell them what happened. Someone just may accomodate you._

 
She is in South Korea. It's quite likely that their exchange policy is different.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seafox* 

 
_I hastily bought MAC Studio Fix Liquid in NC50. (I live in South Korea and it is rare to find any foundation for darker tones. It looked okay in the mall, but it was probably a bit too dark then, and it was the only dark color they had.) I am thinking I can buy a lighter shade online and mix the two? But I don't know which to buy. Also it is too red for me. I'm actually more yellow/gold. What should I buy to mix with it? Thanks._

 

I think it is harder to lighten a color than darken IMO....I am between a NC45 and a NC50 Studio Fix so I mix the two most times...I put the NC45 shade on and  dust lightly with the NC50 on top ...Or I wear NC45 with Med/Dark MSF on top....Now I know MUFE has a primer that lightens my face  #6 Yellow (lightens dark complexions) and if I wear this I can wear the NC50 without the NC45, but it gives me a dry sometimes ashy look IMO. Everyone is not always gong to find the perfect match in foundations no matter how many different ones you try on...sometimes you have to mix the colors in some brands. This is my skin with NC45 with MSF M/Dark on top are you close to my skin shade in your opinion...The flash lightens me up just a tad ...My face is not quite this light in appearance IRL 

http://specktra.net/f166/teal-delft-...70#post1404770

I hope you find a good match for you...I am sure it is harder being in S. Korea than it is here in the US to just run in a store and try on different foundations...But I hoped this helped 

I have never been able to get the MAC liquid foundations to work as far as color on my skin.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah I use the HD primer in #6 as well, because one of my foundation is very dark for my skintone..this product is real nice ..it transforms your foundation ..no mixing needed


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 6, 2008)

Cut & pasted from the MAC Korea website find stores link. HTH!

Link: MAC Cosmetics | Storelocations


 





프라이머





아이섀도우





마스카라





라이너





브로우






프라이머





립 컨디셔너





립스틱





립글라스





립 펜슬






프라이머





파운데이션





파우더





컨실러





치크






립





아이





훼이스






리무버





모이스처라이저





픽서





라이트풀 컬렉션






훼이스





아이





립






메이크업 도구





컨테이너





퍼프/스폰지






메이크업 케이스 





자카드





클래식






"레드" 쉬 세드





패션 오브 레드





어도링 카민





리틀 달링





페셔네틀리 레드





키즈 헬핑 키즈









신상품/소식





이벤트





PR 갤러리






아이





립





훼이스





미네랄라이즈





프라이머





스킨케어





다기능 제품





브러쉬





네일





도구





백/케이스






홀리데이





모노그램





메탈 어지





비바 글램






"레드" 쉬 세드





비바 글램 VI






베스트셀링 추천제품

아시아/오스트레일리아
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



유럽
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



북아메리카
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



남아메리카
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









뉴스





비바 글램





기금 지원
























로그인 | 회원가입























 
전국 30개 매장에서 맥 제품을 만나보실 수 있습니다. 매장 행사 일정은 매장 사정상 변경될 수 있습니다. 자세한 사항은 매장에 문의하시기 바랍니다.




압구정 스토어
강남 신사동 삼희빌딩 1층


----------



## seafox (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of your advice. You are some helpful women! I usually stock up on my fave foundation in NYC or order online. That SFF purchase was quick and stupid'''OMG you have a shade for black skin!!!"


----------



## moonlit (Dec 7, 2008)

what I do is, I apply chanel loose powder in natural #30 over my SFF NC 42 to make it little lighter.IT works for me that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since I dont want my face to be too matte all over, I apply revlon skin lights / strobe cream over my cheek bones.


----------



## seafox (Dec 9, 2008)

Now I'm over this whole Studio Fix question. I am sure that my new breakout of cystic acne, the likes of which I haven't seen for over 6 months, is from Studio Fix. I'm mad at myself more than anything because I bought it on a whim and I should have remembered that it might cause breakouts. My stand-by is Becca but I'm out of it at the moment. Or maybe I'll find something else for acne-prone skin. Too bad I'm out of my minerals too. Oh well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ Try MUFE it is supposed to be pretty good on problemed skin


----------



## xselech (May 7, 2014)

omg. gal please can you give me the directions of the Mall you bought this product from? i have been searching for NC50 all over south korea but to no avail. please help me. thanks


----------

